# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  PSA: DON'T buy the Overwatch Shield ESP

## ownedscrub

EDIT: Nevermind, I tried it this morning after reinstalling windows and the ESP works and it is obviously a memory hack. However I couldnt make the aimbot work and the 1 day subscription expired shortly after. I might give this hack a second chance and I will let you guys know how that goes.
Admins delete this thread.

----------


## Vulteer

Ehmm wut? Where did you buy this from? I know it's the Chinese OW memory hack. Here's the real version: OW 0911-Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本

----------


## ownedscrub

> Ehmm wut? Where did you buy this from? I know it's the Chinese OW memory hack. Here's the real version: OW 0911-Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本


This right here: NEW!! Overwatch Shield Aimbot -ESP -Aimbot -Undectected
Yea, avoid all kind of chinese hacks.

----------


## Vulteer

> This right here: NEW!! Overwatch Shield Aimbot -ESP -Aimbot -Undectected
> Yea, avoid all kind of chinese hacks.


I have used it, and it worked wonderfully. Did you download the latest version?

No you don't have to change your whole system language to Chinese, only the "language for non-unicode programs" option to Chinese, this part is important. You're obviously doing something wrong...

----------


## ownedscrub

> I have used it, and it worked wonderfully. Did you download the latest version?
> 
> No you don't have to change your whole system language to Chinese, only the "language for non-unicode programs" option to Chinese, this part is important. You're obviously doing something wrong...


Using the version he sent me. Yea see, I asked him if I needed to change the windows language to chinese and he said Yes. Now im stuck with this shitty chinese crap and cant go back to english ffs. Recording a new video right now.

----------


## Vulteer

> Using the version he sent me. Yea see, I asked him if I needed to change the windows language to chinese and he said Yes. Now im stuck with this shitty chinese crap and cant go back to english ffs. Recording a new video right now.


Download the latest version from the website.

----------


## ownedscrub

> Download the latest version from the website.


Nah sorry, not wasting any more time with this. Oh well, I took the bullet for the whole team.
Now you know guys, dont buy this garbage. Save your hard earned money.

----------


## spoofjack

Which version did you trial.

There is one that clearly memory and the other not so sure about. 

#1 Overwatch SWZX Aimbot Released

OR

#2 New Overwatch Shield Aimbot Released!
UNDETECTED
Aimbot + ESP Memory hack!
Works with all versions of windows!

----------


## lamejam

You know what to do know ownedscrub (; CRACK THAT SHIT

----------


## ownedscrub

> You know what to do know ownedscrub (; CRACK THAT SHIT


If someone wants to give it a shot, pm me.

----------


## ownedscrub

> Which version did you trial.
> 
> There is one that clearly memory and the other not so sure about. 
> 
> #1 Overwatch SWZX Aimbot Released
> 
> OR
> 
> #2 New Overwatch Shield Aimbot Released!
> ...


The second one. Here NEW!! Overwatch Shield Aimbot -ESP -Aimbot -Undectected

----------


## Vulteer

> The second one. Here NEW!! Overwatch Shield Aimbot -ESP -Aimbot -Undectected


I forgot to tell you that it doesn't work in training mode. Go play a normal game it'll work...

----------


## ownedscrub

I tried. Didnt work.

----------


## shiki123

Bought it from him. It works like charm. But its true u gotta set to windows mode and chinese as your system language. Other than that this hack is owning all the hacks out there. The seller is really friendly too.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

Thanks for the support guys, as we know this is undetected and working 100%




> I tried. Didnt work.


Do you regret throwing away your money when you could have had a perfectly working aimbot? lol

a little patience goes a long way in life my friend.
maybe you will learn when your older  :Wink: 

BTW this is the most failed HATE post I've ever seen lol

----------


## kwhalek

> Thanks for the support guys, as we know this is undetected and working 100%
> 
> 
> Do you regret throwing away your money when you could have had a perfectly working aimbot? lol
> 
> a little patience goes a long way in life my friend.
> maybe you will learn when your older 
> 
> BTW this is the most failed HATE post I've ever seen lol


>perfectly working

>clearly tons of issues 

>plenty of others on the marketplace whos product outshines yours for half the price even d3scene devs offer a better product then yours for less and they are generally expensive af 

>DvASystem and Soldier 82 do your product but better and for less

>Cant even provide a proper english UI for your english customers

>Dev responds to criticism by calling it a "hate post" What a joke

Glad I didnt go with this one when I bought some hacks. Was really considering it but went for the other ones instead because of reviews. Thanks OP

----------


## ownedscrub

> Thanks for the support guys, as we know this is undetected and working 100%
> 
> 
> Do you regret throwing away your money when you could have had a perfectly working aimbot? lol
> 
> a little patience goes a long way in life my friend.
> maybe you will learn when your older 
> 
> BTW this is the most failed HATE post I've ever seen lol


Not sure how do you manage to get away with this shit. Stop selling this chinese simulator. Get a working version in english and then sell it. Take everything down until then. Wtf.

----------


## biometrico

> Got banned today. Time to move on.


post the proof please

----------


## ownedscrub

> post the proof please


Wrong thread.

----------


## shotsofdeath98

People like you, that don't understand the basics of coding.... Even HTML shouldn't touch hacks. The fact you complain about 10 .exe files is understandable, from that point it was clear to be a scam. Changing you're system language to something you don't understand... Completely you're fault for being retarded. Have fun with THE RAT you installed.

----------


## ownedscrub

> People like you, that don't understand the basics of coding.... Even HTML shouldn't touch hacks. The fact you complain about 10 .exe files is understandable, from that point it was clear to be a scam. Changing you're system language to something you don't understand... Completely you're fault for being retarded. Have fun with THE RAT you installed.


"You're system". Nice grammar there. Hard to take you seriously bud lmao. **** off.

----------


## deathblossom

> "You're system". Nice grammar there. Hard to take you seriously bud lmao. **** off.


He does have a point, thats way too many shit to install for a hack. Normally most ha cks only need you to install direct x, .net (multple version) and that's it.

----------


## darkimp1

> "You're system". Nice grammar there. Hard to take you seriously bud lmao. **** off.


lmao, well that's a good example of proper grammar.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

The files are for aimbot to run as they have individual dependencies the aimbot needs to operate.

Here are screenshots of the files, let me know if any of them seem odd to anyone? ( they are all Microsoft builds)
Untitled1.jpgUntitled11.jpgUntitled111.jpgUntitled1111.jpgUntitled11111.jpgUntitled111111.jpg

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> >perfectly working
> 
> >clearly tons of issues 
> 
> >plenty of others on the marketplace whos product outshines yours for half the price even d3scene devs offer a better product then yours for less and they are generally expensive af 
> 
> >DvASystem and Soldier 82 do your product but better and for less
> 
> >Cant even provide a proper english UI for your english customers
> ...



>working 100% when setup correctly (ask other people that have purchased)

>what issue? please explain?

>d3scenes aimbot has been detected and people are getting banned just starting the hack(is any of my users banned?)

>dvasys/s82 both do not have esp and rely on pixel(thats better?)

>our dev is chinese, what can i do?(dont like it? dont buy it.)

>OP making random accusations, posting in big bold capital letters, saying things that are not true.... (thats criticism? lol)
>>OP also said he got banned and when asked to provide proof he said it was a wrong post? (lol again...)

sorry buddy.

actually i'm glad u didn't buy my aimbot, it would have been another "Criticism" post i'd have to deal with...

----------


## ownedscrub

Take all your posts down until you offer a version *in english* that doesnt require you to install 20 different .exes.
Maybe its not detected as of right now, give it a week or so lol cant believe you actually think this gonna last longer than that lmao.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Take all your posts down until you offer a version *in english* that doesnt require you to install 20 different .exes.
> Maybe its not detected as of right now, give it a week or so lol cant believe you actually think this gonna last longer than that lmao.


oh its 20 now....
this just keeps getting better lol

----------


## ownedscrub

> oh its 20 now....
> this just keeps getting better lol


Why did you replace the old version with the "new version" first, then you edited your post and added the new version and increased the price at the same time? Lol just sell one version dude, no one wants to install 10 .exes.

EDIT/UPDATE: About the hack: I tried it this morning after reinstalling windows and the ESP works and it is obviously a memory hack. However I couldnt make the aimbot work and the 1 day subscription expired shortly after. I might give this hack a second chance and I will let you guys know how that goes.
Admins delete this thread.

----------


## deathblossom

$100 way too high -.-

----------


## shotsofdeath98

> "You're system". Nice grammar there. Hard to take you seriously bud lmao. **** off.


Pretty sad that's your comeback when I'm typing on mobile and auto correct is a known issue with every device. Also, don't insult someone's grammar when yours is complete shit sweety. Only makes you look more retarded.

----------


## ownedscrub

> Pretty sad that's your comeback when I'm typing on mobile and auto correct is a known issue with every device. Also, don't insult someone's grammar when yours is complete shit sweety. Only makes you look more retarded.


>saying my grammar is shit when you are the one saying "you're" instead of "your"
>using autocorrect

LMFAO. You made my day kid.

----------


## deathblossom

> Yeah they beg that much money so they don't have to work in a factory to make my shoes that's ****ing hilarious. I mean you gotta be retarded as *** to buy that kind of *** hack for such a high price.


and i bet this won't last 30 days. They overprice because people too desperate.

----------


## kwhalek

> >working 100% when setup correctly (ask other people that have purchased)
> 
> >what issue? please explain?
> 
> >d3scenes aimbot has been detected and people are getting banned just starting the hack(is any of my users banned?)
> 
> >dvasys/s82 both do not have esp and rely on pixel(thats better?)
> 
> >our dev is chinese, what can i do?(dont like it? dont buy it.)
> ...


> d3scene aimbot is detected? Since when did D3 scene themselves offer an aimbot? Its a site just like this to offer private hacks that are slotted from different devs.

> our dev is chinese so we cant make it english. I buy ALLL and I mean ALLLLLL of my hacks from non native english speaking devs. None of them refuse to support a UI that the native customers they are targeting can speak. Even if its the broken english you are trying to defend yourself in these posts with. You should include that in your UI. You are just lazy and naive. 

> what issues? What do you mean what issues. Everything i stated. + what other stated you roadkill eating gooks.

> random accusations, when their is a common ground between your customers with issues?. I agree with you the OP's format is stupid and makes him come off as a child. But you are unable to just ignore the immaturity of some of your customers and read between the senseless hate lines to pull out productive criticism your product could benefit from. Go back to selling rice, you wont make it here. Every single dev who releases a product even if its 40% of the quality of yours will be more successful ( currently not the case the other products are better and for less.) 

Maybe your Chinese mommy bought you a house so you think your a big shot with your half baked under tested, 16 year old who is bored and decided to dabble in hacks Chinese aimbot that holds no standards across the world. But your not gonna be successful if you have an IQ of a chimp when it comes to your business sense and customer service and beyond insulting communication with your target audience.

If you even make 50k with this garbage before you fire at least 3 devs ill be astonished.

----------


## kwhalek

> Pretty sad that's your comeback when I'm typing on mobile and auto correct is a known issue with every device. Also, don't insult someone's grammar when yours is complete shit sweety. Only makes you look more retarded.


2016 - 1998 = 18, stop talking fresh out of high school naive child. You have no place in this conversation

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> > random accusations, when their is a common ground between your customers with issues?. I agree with you the OP's format is stupid and makes him come off as a child. But you are unable to just ignore the immaturity of some of your customers and read between the senseless hate lines to pull out productive criticism your product could benefit from. Go back to selling rice, you wont make it here. Every single dev who releases a product even if its 40% of the quality of yours will be more successful ( currently not the case the other products are better and for less.) 
> 
> Maybe your Chinese mommy bought you a house so you think your a big shot with your half baked under tested, 16 year old who is bored and decided to dabble in hacks Chinese aimbot that holds no standards across the world. But your not gonna be successful if you have an IQ of a chimp when it comes to your business sense and customer service and beyond insulting communication with your target audience.
> 
> If you even make 50k with this garbage before you fire at least 3 devs ill be astonished.


and here we have you making your mom jokes.....
need i say more?...

----------

